# E-Liquid Recipes on the Blockchain



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (1/11/17)

Hey Vapers,

Just want to run a quick idea by you guys.

I've been researching the blockchain technology behind cryptocurrency and smart contracts like Bitcoin and Ethereum.

This technology is now being used for various applications which changes the way users interact and transact over the internet. An example of this application would be that of Steemit, which is a social media platform that pays you Steem tokens based on the popularity of your posts and active involvement on the platform.

Now in the vaping community we have a very rich and vibrant DIY community that constantly provides us with amazing recipes for us to enjoy, but the best way for us to show our appreciation is to just give a like or say thanks. What if we could reward them with a token?

DIYers can profit from their recipes by posting them onto the blockchain and when it increases in popularity or receives great reviews, that recipe can generate tokens. The tokens can then be sold on an exchange by the holder for Bitcoin.

What do you guys think about a platform like this?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

DIY is already plagued by petty jealousy along the lines of "this guy gave my recipe 1 star so now I'll give all his recipes 1 star". Can you imagine how much worse it will get if money is involved?

The system will be rigged ruthlessly as well. People will set up 5000 fake FB accounts to rate their own recipes 5 stars and earn more Bitcoins. I just cannot see any form of financial reward system ending up in anything other than a sh!tstorm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7


----------



## BATMAN (1/11/17)

RichJB said:


> DIY is already plagued by petty jealousy along the lines of "this guy gave my recipe 1 star so now I'll give all his recipes 1 star". Can you imagine how much worse it will get if money is involved?
> 
> The system will be rigged ruthlessly as well. People will set up 5000 fake FB accounts to rate their own recipes 5 stars and earn more Bitcoins. I just cannot see any form of financial reward system ending up in anything other than a sh!tstorm.


great foresight @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (1/11/17)

RichJB said:


> DIY is already plagued by petty jealousy along the lines of "this guy gave my recipe 1 star so now I'll give all his recipes 1 star". Can you imagine how much worse it will get if money is involved?
> 
> The system will be rigged ruthlessly as well. People will set up 5000 fake FB accounts to rate their own recipes 5 stars and earn more Bitcoins. I just cannot see any form of financial reward system ending up in anything other than a sh!tstorm.



Well you could always verify the identity of the person upon registration.

If you take Vinny Lingham's Civic token for example that stores personal information on the blockchain, you could easily verify that person by simply scanning a QR code and checking that they aren't already on the system. That would prevent duplicate profiles and review manipulation.

In terms of jealousy, someone can only upvote your recipe once, and if they don't like it they won't vote at all. Steem uses this concept for their platform.

Recipe duplication would also be omitted, since recipes have specific percentages and concentrates, the blockchain would identify whether the recipe has already been posted and block you from duplicating it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (1/11/17)

Still early days, Scott from ATF tried to implement cryptos on Alltheflavors and there was an outcry.
Wayne accepts payments in ETH and BTC for DIYORDIE, things are moving in that direction slowly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (1/11/17)

method1 said:


> Still early days, Scott from ATF tried to implement cryptos on Alltheflavors and there was an outcry.
> Wayne accepts payments in ETH and BTC for DIYORDIE, things are moving in that direction slowly.



It really is an exciting space. But I'm thinking about more than just accepting cryptos as payment, but rather a new way to share and develop recipes

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (1/11/17)

The thing is that there is already a financial reward system for DIYers: going commercial. If you want to make money from making juice, open your own juice line. If you only do it for passion and a willingness to share knowledge, go DIY.

Even if you could somehow ensure no duplicate identities, it creates a huge headache for users of the system. They now have to provide their actual identities rather than just a forum username or a FB login. That entails extra admin and authentication, users might resent it.

The other problem is that even if people are only using one identity, cliques exist in vaping. We have seen this already on ELR where one clique gives 5 stars to every recipe done by their clique, and 1 star to recipes done by rival cliques. How do you avoid that contaminating the voting results?

Then you have people's general reluctance to give ratings anyway. Most recipes on ATF have no ratings or comments, and even the most popular recipes only have about 30 ratings total.

Then you have the First Rule problem. Many mixers now use Flv or WF or DIYFS or whatever in their recipes. I see those recipes and I hit the Back button. Sorry, I'm not paying R300 for four esoteric Flv flavours to mix up a weird Kopel or ConcreteRiver juice. So you'd have mixers doing great things with rare concentrates and getting no reward because people can't mix it, and then others releasing humdrum recipes with all-TFA but raking in cash because everybody can mix those. It's a disincentive for DIYers to try the new lines and concentrates.

I think the reason the DIY community works (sorta, anyway) is because it's not done for money. Trying to turn DIY into a mini version of the commercial industry is all downside imo. There are already financial incentives (flavour packs, one-shots) for skilled DIYers. However, those are based on market forces rather than the vagaries of online polls. The success of Wayne's one-shots are based on how many people buy them, not how many people vote for them in a poll. Online polling is way too easy to rig.

In summary, the lack of a financial incentive is DIY's greatest strength, not its greatest weakness.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 8


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/11/17)

Amen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

